# YOU Decide my First Ever Cycle!! (IGF, MGF, n00b, help pls)



## Elgeno (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm very interested in trying my first every performance enhancing cycle. I've never touched a performance enhancer before, currently 100% natural.

I've been researching steroids and peptides for the better part of a year now. I've opted to try peptides first as they offer fewer, less severe side effects.

Here is where I need your help. I've researched IGF-1 LR3 and MGF and cannot decide which one will be more beneficial. I'm aware that they can be run together, but I'd prefer to do them separately to get a better idea of what is actually doing what to me. I just need to decide which I want to try first. I'm hugely open to suggestions, feedback, constructive criticism.

My biggest priority is NOT suffering side effects. I do not want to be a perma-gut/intestine growth. If those with experience could assure me this won't happen with my protocol, I will rest much easier!

Option 1: IGF-1 LR3
20mcg injected bilaterally (10mcg/side) into the muscle trained immediately post workout.
On non-workout days I will inject in the mornings, bilaterally, into lagging muscle groups.
I follow this protocol for 5 weeks, then no more peptides for minimum 4 weeks.

Option 2: MGF
100mcg injected bilaterally (50mcg/side) into the muscle trained immediately post workout.
On non-workout days I will inject in the mornings, bilaterally, into lagging muscle groups.
I will follow this protocol for 4 weeks, then no more peptides for a minimum 4 weeks.


My Split:
Sunday: Legs (quad/ham)
Monday: Arms
Tuesday: Shoulders/Calves
Wednesday: REST
Thursday: Back
Friday: Chest
Saturday: REST

My Diet

Meal 1 - WPI Shake
0f/1c/27p/109cal

Meal 2 - 4 whole eggs, 2 whites, 100g oats, 2 slices of toast, 1/4 avocado
33.5f/105c/48.7p/1072cal

Meal 3 - 200g Brown rice, 150g tuna in olive oil, 100g brocoli
21f/62c/40p/666cal

Meal 4 - 4 kangaroo sausages, 300g sweet potato, 30 almonds
20f/60c/45p/605cal

Pre Workout - 20g WPI + 40g waxy maize
0f/37c/16p/220cal

Post Workout - 50g WPI + 80g Waxy Maize
2f/75c/40p/480cal

Dinner - 150g chicken breast, 150g baked potato, 30 almonds, 100g brocoli
20f/40c/60p/580cal

Before Bed - 250g cottage cheese
11f/7c/31p/260cal

TOTAL: 108g of fat // 380g of carbs // 307g of protein // 3990 cal 

Thanks for reading! Any feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 5, 2012)

IGF 1 LR3 is run on training days.
MGF is run on off days.
Never herd of anyone running both the same day.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 5, 2012)

Regular MGF can be run 20 min Min Before IGF on training days becasue its half life is very short,

I would pin the MGF Post workout IMMEDIATELY bi lat. and then 15-20 min later pin the LR3

Now Peg-Mgf is great to pin on off days! 

Download my protocol Here

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...in-igf-protocol-aas-course-research-only.html


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 5, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Regular MGF can be run 20 min Min Before IGF on training days becasue its half life is very short,
> 
> I would pin the MGF Post workout IMMEDIATELY bi lat. and then 15-20 min later pin the LR3
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction on PEG MGF.


----------



## Elgeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

Other boards I have posted this on suggest that for the best benefits and for safety, a cycle of test only would be better than these peptides I've suggested.

My number one priority is safety, and if that's with test only, I'd prefer to go that route.

Does anybody else here think that a test only cycle would be better and safer than what I've suggested here?


----------



## njc (Jan 5, 2012)

It's best to make up your own cycles after you've become informed yourself.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would igf-1 ipma/cjc combo.With aas


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I would igf-1 ipma/cjc combo.With aas



I like this but I prefer IGF-1 DES as you can run it longer whereas with IGF-1 LR3, max length is 4-6 weeks. Also, Ipam/CJC 1295 combo is dynamite and will really help any problems with soft tissue you have.

My personal opinion on IGF-1 is save it for a bulk cause it needs carbs and if you are cutting, I wouldn't run it. If you are cutting on AAS, that is a different story though.


----------

